# Apache 2 Server lahm gelegt



## outsidaa (9. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Seite nicht mehr erreichbar war. Der Apache hat keine Anfragen mehr angenommen.
Ich konnte mich über die shell auf den vServer einloggen, und alles schien zu stimmen.
Aber wie gesagt, der Apache hat von außen nichts beantwortet, auch keine Fehlermeldungen zurückgegeben.

In den access logs habe ich einen eintrag mit DFind gefunden, was wohl ein Vulnerability Scanner ist.
Nach dem Apache restart lief es wieder.

Ich habe mal die Ports gescannt, es sind nur 22, 80, 443 offen. 

Betreiben tue ich einen

Ubuntu 8.04
Apache 2
PHP5
Passenger für RubyOnRails

Was kann da passiert sein?
Falls Infos fehlen, sagt mir bitte welche...

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

